# Start of a VW dune buggy install



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am starting an install in a VW dune buggy. I'm not exactly sure what the system is going to be yet, but I know enough to get started. Also, this will not be a sound Q vehicle, or an SPL vehicle- just a plays really loud and clear vehicle. It already turns heads driving down the street, just trying to make the stereo a head turner as well.

The plan for the system is as follows:
single DIN CD player- TBD
Kicker RS65.2 component set in the dash
4 channel amp- TBD
(1) or (2) subs in the rear-TBD

So far I have removed the dash- which was no easy task. First the windshield had to be removed- that was only (4) bolts. Then, the nose piece had to be removed- that was a PITA!!! It had about 30 machine screws bolting it to the metal bar under the dash and each had a nut that would spin. I had to cram myself upside down under the dash squeeze my fat hands up behind the dash just to be able to keep the nuts from turning. It also had about 7 bolts of various sizes along each fender well. Once all that was done I thought I was home free- nose piece should pull right off and dash should be all by itself with plenty of access to the front and the back. Or so I thought. One of the previous owners had fiber-glassed the nose piece and the dash together- from the inside!!! I had to cut the 2 pieces apart with a cut off wheel- that hurt.

Anyway, nose piece is off, dash is removed and ready to be started on. My plan is to build some sort of frame/support to reinforce the metal bar that is under the dash. I also want to incorporate a mounting location for the amp, since I plan on mounting it behind the dash, under the nose piece. There is surprisingly a lot of room under the nose piece. As far as the fronts, I want to build enclosures into the metal dash support and mount them directly to that bar- that way the dash will just be a cover panel and won't support the full weight of the drivers. Crossover for the component set will go behind the dash, under the nose piece as well.

For the subs, I plan on building a removable sub enclosure that will take the place of the rear seat. The bottom portion of the rear seat is removable, and can be taken out and replaced with a subwoofer enclosure. The trick is going to be how to lock the enclosure into place, and how to incorporate quick disconnects into the enclosure and into the buggy so there is no plugging and unplugging required, I just want to be able to "unlock" the box and pull it out. I need to make the "locking" and "unlocking" and the connection of the speaker wires all the same motion.

Other mods include recovering all of the seats. You can see in the pics that the rear seat has already been re-covered. The front seats have been removed and will be replaced with hi-back seats that match the rear seats. I will also have to re-build the dash to accommodate the HU and the relocation of all the gauges. Entire interior will be re-covered as well, probably with a rubber mat type material that is easy to clean. And re-wiring the entire car goes without saying.

I'm open for comments, suggestions, and recommendations- but please bear in mind this is not a competition car- it's a car to drive and have fun in. 

Anyway should be a fun build- although a slow one. I will keep you all updated. Enjoy the pics so far

VW Buggy









CHeck out that dash!!!!!!!!









Cutting the nose piece away from the dash- Boo









Nose piece off- looking behingd the dash. Check out the wiring and that hole behind the speaker grill- what kind of speaker is flower shaped?









Pic of the rear seat- newly recovered.


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

will be an interesting project, GL


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Some horns under dash could be fun in a car like that? Plenty of space available...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Is this yours, or someone elses?
Are you rebuilding the dash?
If you are on Fiberglass Forums, there's a guy over there (Shorty65, I think...something like that) who is building some stuff for his buggy that is coming out pretty sweet.

Jay


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Is this yours, or someone elses?
> Are you rebuilding the dash?
> If you are on Fiberglass Forums, there's a guy over there (Shorty65, I think...something like that) who is building some stuff for his buggy that is coming out pretty sweet.
> 
> Jay



Thanks for the tip Jay- I am not on that forum but I will chck it out.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Where are you at in Missouri?


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Where are you at in Missouri?


Lake St Louis


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Damn ok. Was hoping closer. I don't know any members in this area


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Funny, I don't know any members in the St. Louis area either- but then again I haven't really looked...


----------



## Rob Dobbs (Jan 12, 2011)

I used to have a VW Thing and was always scared to install a stereo in it due to thieves.


----------



## renaudbertrand (Oct 24, 2011)

Do you have any pics of the sound system ? I am starting to install one in my VW dune buggy. The system that I want to put is: 

2 12" SSAA Xcon
1 set of JBL 660GTI
4 rockford fosgate M282B 
+ the amp


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry for the long delay everyone. I do have some updated pics that I will be posting soon. The plans have changed from the original slightly, mostly due to the fact that we roasted the Kicker RS6.5 components in the front, and that a build on another buggy has delayed putting anything else but front speakers in for now. Likewise, the origianl plan for a 4 channel amp has been scrapped and we are using a 2 channel- since there are only 2 speakers.

I will call this a budget build, based on the caliber of what I normally see on this site.
Pioneer single DIN CD player (model number escapes me at the moment)
Audio Control Overdrive line driver
Memphis 2ch amp (again model number escapes me- but I'll let you know)
Kicker Resolution 6.5" component set mounted in a custom built dash

More to come
DJ Spanky


----------

